# Low dust drywall mud Won't dry?



## edta1 (May 20, 2011)

I bought some low dust compound. I layed it on and let it dry 24 hours. It looks like it shrinks and cracks. I push on it and I can be pushed like soft clay. 

What do I do? Just let it sit some more? Looks like this stuff won't harden.


----------



## newfie49 (Sep 20, 2010)

What's the temperature and how thick did you apply it? If area is damp or cool it will take much longer to set up and dry, also if its cracking? you may have put it on too thick.....??


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The key when working with any premixed mud is thin layers.
A whole lot less sanding, and drys faster.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

If you are trying to fill a large area you or some pretty deep you may want to use hot mud/setting compound to fill then coat with regular mud.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

if it is cracking as it dries then its way too thick


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Chemical setting or air-drying? I have a bag of 20 minute that won't set after three days... back to the store. Month ago I used a 20min. that set in 6 min. and it would not bond to the substrate, bubbled, and blister after the prime coat. Human error in mix when packaging, I figure. Wonder if it's local or all around.

Gary


----------



## newfie49 (Sep 20, 2010)

With quickset I like Ruco or ProForm over Usg brand both mix well and no problems drying, use 5 20 and 45 min, maybe the plants fault


----------

